# Mathe (quadratische Funktionen)



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallü ich hab gerade ein Mathe-Problem ich muss die Scheitelpunktform in die Normalform umformen und umgekehrt, klappt auch nur nach 2 maligem umformen steht was anderes da als vorher. Ich fang mal an

Scheitelform
 f(x)=(x-3)²+6
2.bin formel a²-2ab+b²
(x²-2*x*-3+(-3)²)+6
(x²+6x+9)++6
x²+6x+15 
Da sind wir bei der Normalform, und jetzt wieder zurück
(x²+6x)+15
quadratische Ergänzung
2xb=6x 	I/2x
b=3
(x²+6x+3²-3²)+15
a=x
b=3 -> [(x+3)²-3²]+15
(x+3)²+9+6
(x+3)²+15
Nunja da steht jetzt was ganz anderes als oben O_o
Ist das so weil man die vorzeichen bei der bin. Formel nicht mitquadriert also -3² dann -9 ist??


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2010)

Muss ich erst mal kurz in die Aufgabe reindenken. Und nein, das minus wird mitquadriert und somit zum plus.


----------



## Jester (27. Oktober 2010)

ich verstehe deine quadratische Ergänzung nicht... muss man dafür den Term nicht = 0 setzen?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

nein -3² müsste 9 sein oder irr ich mich da?
weil - & - ist +


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

b=3 -> [(x+3)²-3²]+15 
wäre aber hier die -3² = -9 so würde die verschiebung der Parabel wieder +6 sein und das wäre dann zumindest richtig also
(x+3)²-9+15
(x+3)²+6 
Also da muss irgendwie irgendwo der fehler sein


----------



## Somero (27. Oktober 2010)

du machst ja bei der quadratischen ergänzung 
+9 und -9 und nicht 3[sup]2[/sup]und (-3)[sup]2[/sup] da das ja dann +9 und +9 ergeben würde.
3[sup]2 [/sup]und -(3[sup]2) [/sup]sollte es deshalb in deinem beispiel heißen damit es richtig ist.
So weit von mir was sagen die anderen^^
[sup][/sup]


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> du machst ja bei der quadratischen ergänzung
> +9 und -9 und nicht 3[sup]2[/sup]und (-3)[sup]2[/sup] da das ja dann +9 und +9 ergeben würde.
> 3[sup]2 [/sup]und -(3[sup]2) [/sup]sollte es deshalb in deinem beispiel heißen damit es richtig ist.
> So weit von mir was sagen die anderen^^
> [sup][/sup]



also wird des minus dochnicht mitquadriert bei der quadratischen ergänzung, aber warum ist dann aus 
(x-3)²+6
->
(x+3)²+6 geworden O:


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub das mit der binomischen formel ist nicht ganz so cremig ...
ich habs bis jetzt immer ohne gelöst ,hat immer gut geklappt


----------



## Somero (27. Oktober 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> 2.bin formel a²-2ab+b²
> (x²-2*x*-3+(-3)²)+6
> (x²+6x+9)++6



Du hast mit -2*x*-3 gerechnet meinermeinung nach müsste es nur -2*x*3 sein.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> Du hast mit -2*x*-3 gerechnet meinermeinung nach müsste es nur -2*x*3 sein.



du hasst recht, hab gerade im internetvideo meines vertrauens nachgeschaut und b wird ohne vorzeichen eingesetzt also (x²-2*x*-3+(-3)²)+6 -> (x²-2*x*3+3²)+6
ich rechne nochmal nach (...)


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> f(x)=(x-3)²+6
> 2.bin formel a²-2ab+b²
> (x²-2*x*-3+(-3)²)+6
> (x²+6x+9)++6



Du hast selbst gesagt es ist die 2.bin formel 
also müsste es 
x²-6x+9+6 heißen


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

?!? was ist eine scheitelpunktfunktion? ja ich mathe lk 11 klasse sowas hatten wir nie


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ?!? was ist eine scheitelpunktfunktion? ja ich mathe lk 11 klasse sowas hatten wir nie



Jap, wie auch nicht.


Bei uns hießt das quadratische Gleichungen und die konnte man mit pq Formel oder der anderen Methode, deren Name mir entfallen ist, die ich aber lieber benutze wie die pq Formel, lösen.

Quadratische Funktion ist mir auch noch geläufig, jedoch Scheitelpunkfunktion nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

scheitelpunkt formel hatten wir in der 8ten...
oder so war ganz leicht 

jetzt haben wir solche faxen wie differenzial rechnung >_<


----------



## Borgok (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ?!? was ist eine scheitelpunktfunktion? ja ich mathe lk 11 klasse sowas hatten wir nie



An der Scheitelpunktform kann man direkt den Verlauf des Schaubilds erkennen.

Nehmen wir glleich das Beispiel: f(x) = (x-3)^2 + 6
Ausgegangen wird von der Normalparabel f(x) = x^2
An x*-3* erkennst du, dass die Parabel um *3 nach rechts* geschoben ist.
An *+6* erkennst du, dass die Parabel um *6 nach oben* geschoben ist.
--> Schaubild: Um 3 nach rechts und 6 nach oben geschobene Normalparabel.


f(x) = *2** (x-4)^2 -1 wäre eine um 4 nach rechts und 1 nach unten geschobene Normalparabel mit *doppelter Steigung* (2*...).


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

> An der Scheitelpunktform kann man direkt den Verlauf des Schaubilds erkennen.
> 
> Nehmen wir glleich das Beispiel: f(x) = (x-3)^2 + 6
> Ausgegangen wird von der Normalparabel f(x) = x^2
> ...



Ah danke, und was ist jetzt die Normalform? :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> An der Scheitelpunktform kann man direkt den Verlauf des Schaubilds erkennen.
> 
> Nehmen wir glleich das Beispiel: f(x) = (x-3)^2 + 6
> Ausgegangen wird von der Normalparabel f(x) = x^2
> ...


Achso, danke. Jetzt weiß ich um was das geht. S:

Wir haben das bloß immer anders genannt und dargestellt, deswegen wusste ich nicht um was es da geht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ah danke, und was ist jetzt die Normalform? :S



Normalform x²+px+q=0 das ist die mit der PQ Formel ( x1,2= -p/2 +/- Wurzel ((p/2)²-q)
Allgemeine Form ax²+bx+c=0 hier kann man die nullstellen mit der abc Formel berechnen (ich weiß aber nicht wie die geht, wenn man a mal nimmt steht die gleichung wieder in der Normalform -> pq formel ;D)


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

> Normalform x²+px+q=0 das ist die mit der PQ Formel
> Allgemeine Form ax²+bx+c=0 hier kann man die nullstellen mit der abc Formel berechnen (ich weiß aber nicht wie die geht, wenn man a mal nimmt steht die gleichung wieder in der Normalform -> pq formel ;D)



Ah, ok, aber ernsthaft mal, das is ja noch sinnloser als ... ka eig, gibt in Mathe nix was annähnernd so sinnlos ist fürs spätere Leben o.O Ich mein quadratische Glechungen brauchst du ja später noch, Integralrechnung genauso, aber das hier? :S 
Bitte mal ein Anwendungsgebiet nennen o.O Oder ist das einfach nur ne Vereinfachung um die Nullstellen rauszufinden? :S


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ah, ok, aber ernsthaft mal, das is ja noch sinnloser als ... ka eig, gibt in Mathe nix was annähnernd so sinnlos ist fürs spätere Leben o.O Ich mein quadratische Glechungen brauchst du ja später noch, Integralrechnung genauso, aber das hier? :S
> Bitte mal ein Anwendungsgebiet nennen o.O Oder ist das einfach nur ne Vereinfachung um die Nullstellen rauszufinden? :S



das sind ja quadratische gleichungen..... in der scheitelpunktform der normalform und der Allgemeinen Form. SUPER! Ne also ich mein ich bin in meinem leben noch nie auf ein Problem gestoßen was ich damit hätte lösen können xD


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa, aber ich mein: Quadratische Gleichungen, da macht man ja eig nur Gleichungssysteme und HP, WP, Kurvenscharen etc., und nicht so ein sinnloses Umformen... Normalform FTW


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Jaaa, aber ich mein: Quadratische Gleichungen, da macht man ja eig nur Gleichungssysteme und HP, WP, Kurvenscharen etc., und nicht so ein sinnloses Umformen... Normalform FTW



naja wenn man die allgemeine/normalform hat kann man nicht sehen wo der Scheitelpunkt ist


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja, um das erst umzuformen und dann zu gucken, kann ich besser gleich den Scheitelpunkt bestimmen, geht definitiv schneller. Vorallem weil Wendepunkte etc. gleich danach kommen und du diese Scheitelform nur bei max. x² anwenden kannst...


----------



## Ol@f (27. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ah, ok, aber ernsthaft mal, das is ja noch sinnloser als ... ka eig, gibt in Mathe nix was annähnernd so sinnlos ist fürs spätere Leben o.O Ich mein quadratische Glechungen brauchst du ja später noch, Integralrechnung genauso, aber das hier? :S
> Bitte mal ein Anwendungsgebiet nennen o.O Oder ist das einfach nur ne Vereinfachung um die Nullstellen rauszufinden? :S


Ein Anwendungsgebiet wäre eben dieses Beispiel. Es schult in einem gewissen Maß dein Abstraktionsvermögen (gilt für die ganze Schulmathematik).



Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Naja, um das erst umzuformen und dann zu gucken, kann ich besser gleich den Scheitelpunkt bestimmen, geht definitiv schneller. Vorallem weil Wendepunkte etc. gleich danach kommen und du diese Scheitelform nur bei max. x² anwenden kannst...


Ja, ist häufig effizienter, aber nicht immer.
Bsp. Bestimme die Nullstellen von f(x)=(x+3)^3*(x-1)*(x+2)^2*x 
Hier siehst du alle Nullstellen auf einen Blick (Linearfaktorzerlegung). Sonst hättest du eine Polynomfunktion 7. Grades in Normalenform und könntest die entsprechende Gleichung nicht algebraisch lösen (geht dann in Richtung Galois-Theorie).


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> f(x)=(x+3)^3*(x-1)*(x+2)^2*x



Sind die Nullstellen -3,1 und -2? :S



> (geht dann in Richtung Galois-Theorie).


In Richtung was? Habs mir auf Wikipedia angeguckt, abersry, NO GO! o.O


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

stimmt das den das man das auch ohne binomische formel machen kann oder bin ich doch ein wandelnder misserfolg in mathe...


----------



## Borgok (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> stimmt das den das man das auch ohne binomische formel machen kann oder bin ich doch ein wandelnder misserfolg in mathe...



?
Du kannst es halt selbst ausmultiplizieren wenn du willst.

(x-3)²=(x-3)(x-3)
dann selbst ausmultiplizieren:
(x-3)(x-3)=x²-3x -3x+9
dann zusammenfassen:
x²-3x -3x+9 = x²-2*3x+9 = x²-6x+9

oder direkt die binomische Formel:
(a-b)²=a²-2ab+b²
also
(x-3)²=x²-2*x*3+3²=x²-6x+9

Die binomischen Formeln sind nur Vereinfachungen, wenn man sie auswendig kennt muss man eben nicht jeden Schritt einzeln rechnen und kommt schneller zum Ergebnis.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

ja ok


----------



## Ol@f (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Sind die Nullstellen -3,1 und -2? :S


Nicht ganz. Erstmal fehlt noch die Nullstelle bei x=0. Dazu könnte man die doppelten bzw. dreifachen Nullstellen aufzählen, da es ja hier so gut möglich ist. Also, x_1=-3 ;x_2=-3; x_3=-3 ; x_4=1 ;x_5=-2 ;x_6=-2 ; x_7=0


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> x_1=-3 ;x_2=-3; x_3=-3 ; x_4=1 ;x_5=-2 ;x_6=-2 ; x_7=0



doppelte Nullstellen? o.O




> Erstmal fehlt noch die Nullstelle bei x=0



f(0)=(0+3)^3*(0-1)*(x+2)^2*0

3^3 = 9 
0-1=-1
2^2*0=1, weil x^0 immer 1 ist

Wie kommst du da auf Null?

9*-1*1=-9, nicht null


Das x steht ja gar nicht mehr im Exponenten, sheeeit


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

aha & was ist 5 # 0 `? # = geteilt zeichen >_<


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> aha & was ist 5 # 0 `? # = geteilt zeichen >_<



???


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

egal egal


----------



## Ol@f (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> doppelte Nullstellen? o.O




Anhand solcher Nullstellen kann man schnell dir Form, dieser Funktion erahnen.

Bsp.
Vergleiche
f(x)=x
g(x)=x^2
h(x)=x^3

Nun etwas spannender.

k(x)=x-5
k(x)=(x-5)^2
k(x)=(x-5)^3

Fällt dir was auf? Wenn nicht, schau dir http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ni%C4%8DlePolinoma.gif&filetimestamp=20071221102253 an 

Umgekehrt kann man damit dann schnell die Funktion "erraten", wenn man all ihre Nullstellen kennt und davon ausgeht, dass die Polynomfunktion einen möglichst niedrigen Grad haben soll. Man muss jedoch auf den Leitkoeffizienten ein bisschen aufpassen...


----------



## Laz0rgun (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe heute meinen Mathelehrer gefragt, der meinte, ich nehm jetzt z.b. x*(x-1)*x, dass dann eine doppelte Nullstelle an der Stelle 0 ist, weil man ja die Nullstelle sozusagen 2 mal rausbekommt.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Oktober 2010)

Richtig. Daraus lässt sich aber auch die Form an der Stelle x=0 "erahnen" wie im Beispiel oben genannt. Warum man manchmal extra diese doppelten Nullstellen etc. angibt, folgt aus dem Fundamentalsatz der Algebra.


----------



## cherry009 (24. Oktober 2011)

-Gelöscht-


----------



## Düstermond (26. Oktober 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ah, ok, aber ernsthaft mal, das is ja noch sinnloser als ... ka eig, gibt in Mathe nix was annähnernd so sinnlos ist fürs spätere Leben o.O Ich mein quadratische Glechungen brauchst du ja später noch, Integralrechnung genauso, aber das hier? :S
> Bitte mal ein Anwendungsgebiet nennen o.O Oder ist das einfach nur ne Vereinfachung um die Nullstellen rauszufinden? :S



Das witzige ist: Selbst wenn du ein mathematisch- naturwissenschaftliches Fach studierst, wirst du in der Form nie wieder drauf treffen.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Oktober 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das witzige ist: Selbst wenn du ein mathematisch- naturwissenschaftliches Fach studierst, wirst du in der Form nie wieder drauf treffen.



Es geht auch eher darum ein Gefühl für Zahlen/Mathe zu erhalten.
So hab ich mir das jedenfalls immer erklärt.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das witzige ist: Selbst wenn du ein mathematisch- naturwissenschaftliches Fach studierst, wirst du in der Form nie wieder drauf treffen.



Wenn du Wirtschaftswissenschaften, Wirtschaftsinformatik, Informatik studierst allerdings wohl!


----------



## Ol@f (26. Oktober 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das witzige ist: Selbst wenn du ein mathematisch- naturwissenschaftliches Fach studierst, wirst du in der Form nie wieder drauf treffen.


Also, ich studier Mathematik. Da kann genau das wirklich sehr nützlich und "tricky" sein. Letzten Endes kann man das Verfahren hier verallgemeinern, indem man sagt, dass man nur eine 0 (neutrales Element des entsprechendes Körpers) dazu addiert. Und das wird extreeeem häufig gemacht, um etwas zu beweisen. Kleines Beispiel: Allein um gewisse "intuitive" Rechenregeln in Körpern (bspw. reelle Zahlen) schlussfolgern zu können, wird dies gern gemacht. Also, zu zeigen: 0*a=0:
0*a=0*a+0=0*a+(0*a+(-0*a))=(0*a+0*a)+(-0*a)=(0+0)*a+(-0*a)=0*a+(-0*a)=0 q.e.d.
Dafür haben wir nur Axiome genutzt(und direkt am Anfang die 0 addiert).


Und in einem mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlichem Fach wird jeder Prof. dies benutzen, der etwas von mathematischer Korrektheit hält!


----------



## Düstermond (26. Oktober 2011)

Kommando zurück! 
So meinte ich das doch garnicht. Schlüsselausdruck in meinem alten Post war "in der Form".
Sprich, dir werden keine Aufgaben begegnen wie: "Bringe [zusammenhangsloser mathematischer Ausdruck] in die Scheitelpunktform und unterstreiche alle Rechenoperationen mit buntem Farbstift."

Das sollte keine Kritik an dem Fach Mathematik darstellen, sondern an der Art, wie sie Schültern vermittelt wird. Was hätte ich zB. dafür gegeben, bereits in der Oberstufe langsam an die echte Mathematik (zB. via bereits erwähnter Körperaxiome) herangeführt zu werden, dann erschlägt einem das im ersten Semester eines beliebingen Studiengangs mit Mathematikvorlesung nicht direkt. Nein: Stattdessen leiert man eine Kurvendiskussion nach der anderen auf das Papier. "Um ein Gefühl für Zahlen zu bekommen" - Haha! Und wenn ich bei den Kindern von Verwandten sehe, was aktuell in der 6. Klasse eines Gymnasiums gemacht wird, kräuseln mir die Fußnägel. Beispiel? "Welche der folgenden Zahlen sind ANNA und welche sind NANA Zahlen? [...]" (Sollen wohl Zahlen der form 1221 bzw. 1212 sein)


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2011)

Lol - und dann muss man die Loesung tanzen. 

Ist halt schwierig in der Schule das richtige Mass zu vermitteln. Ich hatte einen sehr guten Mathe-Lehrer und wir haben alles geschafft was wir sollten und ich denke die meisten haben das auch alles verstanden (Mathe/Physik-Leistungskurs). Eine Parallel-Klasse hat ein ganzes Themengebiet nicht geschafft, weshalb bei denen die Pruefung dann wenig Wahlmoeglichkeiten bot. Trotzdem haette ich mir gewuenscht, dass wir "mehr" gemacht haetten - vor allem wenn man den Matheunterricht dann mit den Mathevorlesungen/-uebungen spaeter an der Uni vergleicht. Das war dann naemlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------

